# Corral Panels



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello All,

I am working on setting up a paddock for my horse. I'm looking at using corral panels because they are simple and easy to set up, as opposed to fencing.

Does anyone have an opinion on the 4-Rail, galvanized 5' high panels? The ones i found online are 16 gauge and I can get a really good price on them.

The other ones I'm looking at are Behlen panels, they have the pin connectors, but they are 19 gauge (ecomony panels). I'm thinking they may not be strong enough, however I plan to have the paddock open to the pasture unless it's raining, or my horse needs to be confined for some other reason. So I can't really see her bending them.

Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## MissPhoebe (Jul 13, 2010)

When we got in a pinch last year because the trainer at the barn had more horses in for training then usual, we disassembled the round pen and use the panels to build some stalls in the far end of the indoor arena. It worked out really well. Good Luck!


----------

